
Design and Evaluation of FPGA-Based Gigabit Ethernet Network Card (2004) [pdf] - godelmachine
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/8bfe/8988c14703302ebd2d567924b27a5cb10c57.pdf
======
phendrenad2
This appears to be from 2004, and it uses PCI (a now outdated and unused bus -
everything is PCI Express now, which is completely different). However, if
you’re interested in the low-level details of ethernet interfaces, or how an
FPGA design goes from concept to completion, this is very informative.

It’s also worth noting - more to the point of the paper - that there are
companies offering FPGA-based gigabit NICs right now. You can define custom
packet-handling logic in silicon. Pretty neat.

~~~
monocasa
> a now outdated and unused bus - everything is PCI Express now, which is
> completely different

To be totally fair, the PCI interface is delegated to a sub-FGPA on this
design, so it probably wouldn't be that big of a schlep to convert.

> It’s also worth noting - more to the point of the paper - that there are
> companies offering FPGA-based gigabit NICs right now. You can define custom
> packet-handling logic in silicon. Pretty neat.

That existed then too. This paper is about an AVNet board.

------
orbifold
There is an ongoing project called
[https://netfpga.org/](https://netfpga.org/), with several variants up to
100GBit/s.

------
amirhirsch
Microsoft uses An FPGA NIC in every Azure server today

~~~
zeusk
Here are some links for Project Catapult (Microsoft Research initiative for
large scale FPGA deployment in DCs) which includes Project brainwave (TPU
competitor):

Landing page: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/project-
cat...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/project-catapult/)

Talk: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NJ-
faSklzs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NJ-faSklzs)

Blog post:
[https://blogs.microsoft.com/ai/the_moonshot_that_succeeded/](https://blogs.microsoft.com/ai/the_moonshot_that_succeeded/)

